# How old is everyone?



## DomLangowski

Just wondering how old everyone is, Don't post if you don't want, I'm just being nosey... :lol:

Im 22 And so is Fae


----------



## moonlight

I am 33! 
but inside still feel as if I am 18 lol (pity the body feels about 90)


----------



## Apple Eyes

I'm 35 

My partner in mouse crime is my 8 year old son.


----------



## dangermouse

36 nearly 37 ...... boo hoo...... :lol:


----------



## Mark

18 :mrgreen: :hide1


----------



## Angelmouse

Do I have to.....? Oh all right then, I've just had my Birthday! 32! Starting to feel old now...my body just wont do the things it used to! And boy do I ache in a morning! Pah! :roll:


----------



## Ruthy

20, 21 on 31st of dec!


----------



## violet1991

i'm 17, just! still getting used to that.

vi x


----------



## Sdaji

I'm 29 with a terrible fear of my next birthday!


----------



## saxon

I'm just ancient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well not really I don't suppose but I am 43 on the 19th of October.


----------



## dangermouse

hope you have a nice birthday on 19th saxon from me and my mice.......


----------



## Charlotte

I will be 17 on the 23rd november


----------



## ian

I'm 25 on Saturday.....


----------



## daisy

i am 22 but someone asked me on saturday how old i was and i said 21.... then i was confused :lol:


----------



## Sdaji

daisy said:


> i am 22 but someone asked me on saturday how old i was and i said 21.... then i was confused :lol:


When I was 26 I had to fill out a contract to get a new mobile phone. I had to give my age, and for the life of me I could not remember it! I still knew my date of birth, so I had to calculate my age based on the date. How embarassing! I was quite upset when I calculated it! I remember a sinking feeling in me, along the lines of "Oh no! Am I _that_ old?"

:lol:

I am probably going to dig a hole and stay underground all day for my birthday next year


----------



## dangermouse

I sometimes forget too...........


----------



## demon_x_slash

23.

'My kids' - my Sixth Formers - were having a general conversation about age the other day actually. One of them piped up with, "Oh, miss, you can't be more than twenty-eight..."

I ate a lot of chocolate for the rest of that day :roll:


----------



## Michael N

Yay im the youngest person on here lol Im 16, but 17 in March!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Turned 25 at the end of June this year.


----------

